# Adult nursing?!?!



## <3<3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Okay. I am just going to throw this out here. My husband wants to spice things up for himself in the bedroom and he apparently gets turned on by "adult nursing". We do not have any children, and I have never been pregnant. I have tried other things that he wanted to do, such as other BDSM things as butt plugs, enemas, and anal sex which all failed after a few attempts. I never really could get into them. I want to make him happy but this is his last "fetish" and I just CAN NOT wrap my brain around it. 
I tried looking online to see if there were other women who have done this, and if they were just as appalled. To my surprise, they were all FOR this, and not against it. I have a mind set that this is something that should be done for a woman and her child. I am having a hard time getting myself to WANT to do this for him, even though Ive told him I would give it a try. My husband is 5 years younger than me, and maybe that has something to do with it. Hes my best friend and I would do anything for him, but this subject is very sensitive to me because of how i feel so strongly against it. He has consulted a lactation specialist and wants me to take some medicines and pump 2-3 hours with a breast pump he bought. I dont mind the breast pump during sex, but to ask me to do this 2-3 hours a day is just a bit much. I'm so lost. He's not a freak, and neither am I. He just has this one last fetish he wants to try. I feel like if I REALLY dont want this to happen, because in the end its just not going to work.
We have already had an issue earlier last year. He bought some breast enhancers which grew my breasts from a size 32B to a 36B. At first this hurt my feelings bc it made me feel as if he wasnt happy with the way i was. But then again yea it was nice to actually grow some cleavage, and it now makes me a bit more confident.
I just need to see if this adult nursing thing is more common than i think. Also, if it doesn't work bc i DONT "will" myself to do so, I know he wont leave me. I guess I just need advice on how to wrap my brain around this particular fetish. I dont understand it!


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

It would be a lot of work, and if it's something you're not into, then idk.. If he's getting off on it and you're getting TURNED off, then what's the point? I guess I'm just into mutual stuff..

I've been nursing for most of our marriage (6 years) and my husband will suck on my breasts during sex and not mind the milk, and will even like it a bit if I happen to leak. There are times that I've had him help out if I was engorged as well, but I imagine it was only a turn on to him due to the breasts, not the milk. 

His words "I think it's cool." Not really a turn on, just a neat thing. He also thinks a lot of natural processes (not disgusting ones, you pervs  j/k) are cool, like childbirth and the immune system. So there you go..


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Enema fetish? Wtf.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I think sex should be a mutual enjoyment and if you don't want to do something, then you should never have to. I am pregnant with my first and if my husband asked about adult nursing, I would immediately say no. I am not okay with that 'fetish' and would not participate. If you want to try it to please your husband, then you can, but I never would.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

That is a crap load of work for something about which you feel so doubtful. Does your husband really expect you to go through all of that for his kicks? 

If the idea of nursing him doesn't turn you on, don't go through this. You will not feel any different nursing him while producing milk than you feel cuddling him while he pretends to be getting milk from you. It sounds like he has a baby fetish, as in he wants to be treated as a baby. Different strokes I guess...

You seem to be highly indulgent in entertaining his sexual whims. While there is nothing wrong with this, and a lot right with this, I certainly hope you are getting as much out of your efforts to entertain him.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Enema fetish??? Wtf again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> Enema fetish??? Wtf again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LMAO :rofl:

I'm going to go further and WTF? the whole thread.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't make me google it. I want to hear the details from the op.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

1. Do you have kids?
2. If you do not, do you plan to have kids?
3. If so, tell him to wait until they are born and you will nurse him then. 

Pumping doesn't always work, even when nursing newborns/infants. I was only ever able to pump about one ounce per session. But, I nursed all three of my children until 1.5-2 years of age. Still, not something I would have ever entertained and now that they are no longer nursing and I am no longer lactating, I would NEVER take medication just to satisfy a fetish, if he had it. 

As far as how prevalent it is...well, there was a thread about it a few months back. Can't remember who started it, but if you dig through the pages, I am sure you will find it.

Oh, and I second Thoreau's "WTF" regarding enemas... HELL NO!!!


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Really. Wtf. Did she squirt poop on him? There is another thread about women squirting but I don't think they are discussing diarrhea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

An enema for sexual purposes is not the same as an enema for medical purposes. In a sexual enema, it is generally associated with another level of anal sex (think a more BDSM version, though it doesn't necessarily have to be). Usually, the receiver is already clean and bowels have been emptied appropriately before hand. There is ideally no fecal matter involved. The enema usually is milk, whereas in a medical one, saline is used. 

It can be enjoyable if that's what you're into, but there is some risk of feces coming into contact with the giver (the one who administers the enema). I'm going to say she most likely did not squirt poop on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

My partner throws all sorts of fetishes at me, including enema and nursing fetishes (he has both, but does the enema one on his own.), so neither strike me as particularly odd anymore. *feels sort of weird about that*

However, with that being said, my partner has also brought up meds to make me lactate, and... that sooooo ain't happening. I don't want kids or want to have anything to do with the process of having them, so he's kind of SOL on that one. 
I don't care that he has the fetish, but in this case, I'm not willing to help him act on it beyond letting him pretend. 
I'm pretty indulgent with his sexual fantasies, but in this is MY body he's trying to play around with, and I'm not willing to take any kind of medication that that has no benefits beyond fulfilling his fetish. 

If it's not something you're into, don't do it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

The enema thing... I could have gone the rest of my life not knowing that. Now, I think I need brain bleach. Blech.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> The enema thing... I could have gone the rest of my life not knowing that. Now, I think I need brain bleach. Blech.


Hahaha. :rofl: For the record, this is not something I, nor my wife is into, and neither of us have ever done it.


----------



## <3<3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the very serious responses. Your advice is wonderful and I appreciate it. It just makes me realize that I DO have a say so in this and I should not have to subject myself to something if I really get NOTHING out of it.

What shocked me was the things i found on google about women who support their husbands on this, and not enough of the ones like me, that find it disturbing. =< But thank you everyone for the advice.

As for the enema comments, no, nothing of what you are thinking ever happened. If you are THAT curious and honestly have never heard of it, then Google is your friend. Sorry I didnt mean to go into graphic detail. I just kind of wanted to justify that i REALLY have tried some other strange things and this one happens to yes be seen as "easier" but it still doesnt make me feel any better.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well, like I said... if you have not had any kids yet, just tell your husband you MAY be open to that particular fetish when you are already lactating/nursing the babies. And if you choose to bottle feed them, you will still produce milk for awhile, so he'd be able to try it then anyway. That is, IF you are willing to try it...


----------



## <3<3 (Feb 9, 2013)

So here's a little update on this predicament I am in.

My husband recently has looked into making me take MORE pills to get myself to lactate. Right now I take 3 in the morning and 3 at night. I am shocked that the total count will be about 17 pills A DAY! 

He does not see a problem with this, but my response was " you have GOT to be kidding me!" I am just appalled. 

First of all ( sorry here comes the part where I begin to RANT) I am not too totally convinced that this will even work.

Second, I am not at all convinced that this is even SAFE! He would never do anything or make me do anything on PURPOSE to hurt myself, but I just don't see how this is medically safe. I take medicine already for depression and the fact that he keeps bugging me to do this for him, bc he wants it, just doesn't sit well with me anymore. 

Its like I'm just an object for him to get off on. I know he loves me, and I know he does a lot of things for me. I am a stay at home wife, so I kind of feel obligated to do this, but then again its MY FREAKING body. 

I tried telling him that he should just wait and see if I get pregnant and then I wouldn't have such a problem with it. His response is "well we've been trying and I just don't see that happening as fast as this could". His issue is he's not patient. He wants everything NOW. Yes, he's acting like a child in this but UGH....

I know he cares about me and loves me, but some times when he acts like this its so selfish that it REALLY just makes me cry and wonder if he EVER cares for me other than to have a person to have sex with.

Some days I know my low libido gets on his nerves. Its just not fair it seems that I bend over backwards to do things for him, and he still gets pissed that I fight him on something like this. What a wonderful day to post something like this, on Valentines Day of all things. I mean the first text from him today was "Did you pump this morning and take your pills?"......

REALLY! >.>


----------



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

Honestly this post makes me not like him at all! Forcing you to go through all that crap just so he can get off is not cool by me! If I were you, I'd dump the pills in the toilet and pretend I took them and pretend you pumped and don't do it. And I'm not the lying type! Also, I pumped exclusively because my child had trouble nursing. I felt like a dairy machine. Plugged to a pump 5-6 times a day. Sometimes up to an hour at a time. It's not fun and your boobs won't enjoy it!


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

<3<3 said:


> What a wonderful day to post something like this, on Valentines Day of all things. I mean the first text from him today was "Did you pump this morning and take your pills?"......
> 
> REALLY! >.>


He is selfish and you enable him to be. I'm curious how you feel obliged to do this for him. I mean pump for hours and taking pills the whole day?!

You already agreed to do this for him even though you are appalled by this. This is your choice, your life, your health you're putting at risk.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

On a lighter note I did it several times while my wife was lactating and it's hot as hell. I mean, breasts, warmth, intimacy, tastyness, nutrition, sex all rolled into one. :yay:

Wife was happy to do it although for different reasons, she hated the pump and was in pain from having too much of that delight. Even today when I remember her taking her clothes off and exposing her swollen breasts demanding 'relief' I get really aroused. I should stop writing right now. TMI


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

<3<3 said:


> He bought some breast enhancers which grew my breasts from a size 32B to a 36B.


Wait! What...? What do you mean "breast enhancers"? ...and by 4 cup sizes?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought I had remembered a thread about this topic a while back so I went looking for it:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/55973-anr.html

Lots of positive comments in here.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why don't you tell him to take the pills himself, enhance his own breasts, and suck on THAT?!?!?! Holy crap.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

<3<3 said:


> My husband recently has looked into making me take MORE pills to get myself to lactate. Right now I take 3 in the morning and 3 at night. I am shocked that the total count will be about 17 pills A DAY!


There is NO WAY I would EVER, ever, ever do anything like this. You are 100% well-within your right to say NO, NEVER.



> *I know he cares about me and loves me*, but some times when he acts like this its so selfish that it REALLY just makes me cry and wonder if he EVER cares for me other than to have a person to have sex with.


Really? I'm not so sure. Because I see nothing loving or caring about this. It would seem that he cares nothing about you, your feelings, or the physical impact on your body, or the effect on your mind.



> Some days I know my low libido gets on his nerves. Its just not fair it seems that I bend over backwards to do things for him, and he still gets pissed that I fight him on something like this.


I'm pretty sure that most women have a sharp drop in libido right after childbirth. I don't know if it's related the lactation or other hormones, but I can tell you for sure that forcing you to do something like this is NOT going to increase your libido at all.



> What a wonderful day to post something like this, on Valentines Day of all things. I mean the first text from him today was "Did you pump this morning and take your pills?"......
> 
> REALLY! >.>


Why don't you stop doing this and take back autonomy over your body?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

> My husband recently has looked into making me take MORE pills to get myself to lactate. Right now I take 3 in the morning and 3 at night. I am shocked that the total count will be about 17 pills A DAY!


And just where are these pills coming from? Are they legal? Or is he getting them off some fake internet fetish pharmacy without a prescription? Do you know what is in these pills? 

Have you consulted with your doctor before taking these pills? 

Don't play games with your health. Especially since you are trying to conceive. You don't know how they might affect your health either short term or long term, or the health of your fetus should you conceive. They might even prevent you from conceiving. OR kill you if they are not FDA approved.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

<3<3 said:


> I know he cares about me and loves me, but...


..but he is willing to heavily medicate you on an ongoing basis, risking your health, so that he can satisfy his sexual urges.

Sorry. Anyone even hinted that I needed to take pills for them - I would tell them to take a frigging hike and get their head examined. I would probably simply kick them to the curb after I get over the shock that they were serious. Seriously twisted that is.

I mean c'mon. You need to smarten up, if I may be unkind. This isnt a damn game.

I am absolutlely stunned by this. Maybe you should have your head examined too if you are even considering this kind of thing.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Get some self respect and stand up for yourself. Just say NO!!!


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Originally Posted by <3<3 
He bought some breast enhancers which grew my breasts from a size 32B to a 36B.



Zatol Ugot? said:


> Wait! What...? What do you mean "breast enhancers"? ...and by 4 cup sizes?


:scratchhead: Um hold on here, ladies please chime in. My understanding is the inches measurement is under the breast and the letter is the cup size. 

So your cup size remained the same but the girth of your chest grew by 4 inches?

Oh, and this is just getting nuts. I understand and respect the fetish, but this is just unreasonable. Only do this if you want to AND it is medically supervised. 

I had a drink a few times also, but she was not a big producer so I saved it for the one who needed it. 

It has been proven that men can lactate under severe circumstances such as when the mother dies. Is he willing to go through with the same crap as you?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

StargateFan said:


> Originally Posted by <3<3
> He bought some breast enhancers which grew my breasts from a size 32B to a 36B.
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch!!!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> Originally Posted by <3<3
> He bought some breast enhancers which grew my breasts from a size 32B to a 36B.
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on. Very suss the whole thing.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

The exception is the porn/stripper world where they quote things like 48DD. ( I imagine that would be a morbidly obese woman, that is bigger around than my Buddha Belly ) Obviously they are just playing to the ignorance of men. It is amazing that so many men are ignorant about breast measurements. It is a subject very dear to most of us.


----------



## <3<3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you for the replies and the support. After I posted this morning I finally had enough and talked with my husband. Long story short, by this afternoon, (evening really) one thing lead to another and he flushed the pills himself. My phrases wore "I'm not a sex toy, nor a door mat!" And "Its my body and if you love me you would be more concerned with what you're doing to me physically and mentally!" As well as "You can keep wanting this, but if you want me then I'm out."

this was SO hard for me to do because the last thing I want is to hurt him or leave him but dammit I'm serious! 

I almost could not believe it. He destroyed the pump, and flushed my pills after I expressed my concerns through tears. I asked why he had destroyed every thing and he responded " I am such an *******. and ashamed. I'm sorry I made you do through this and its not worth losing you over it."

I am still in shock. Sure more things were said but it doesn't matter. what matters is that this whole stupid thing is over. Thank you so much for giving me the courage to stand up for myself. I'm honestly not the type of person to just sit here and take this type of thing, but this is my 2nd marriage.

(my first marriage after 4 years my husband then got his FATHER to tell me that he didn't love me anymore because I wasn't satisfying him in the bedroom anymore. so you can see as to why in my 2nd now current marriage I'm almost prone to do whatever it takes in the bedroom to keep my man happy)

But after reading more things on this forum I had a fire lit under me and I just want to say thank you. thank you everyone.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Be careful, destroying expensive pumps and flushing expensive pills sounds kind of like a rage. There may be resentment and he could look elsewhere to satisfy his fetish. Just keep an eye out for signs. I doubt this is going to go away just like that. It may have started with porn or he will turn to porn for it. 

Maybe you could help him explore it, just without the real lactation. That is if his behavior has not ruined all possibility of that.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

btw, if you look at landofmilkandhoney.com I believe you will find a lot of information on it.

(Not advocating, one way or the other, just like people being informed.)


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

<3<3 said:


> Thank you for the replies and the support. After I posted this morning I finally had enough and talked with my husband. Long story short, by this afternoon, (evening really) one thing lead to another and he flushed the pills himself. My phrases wore "I'm not a sex toy, nor a door mat!" And "Its my body and if you love me you would be more concerned with what you're doing to me physically and mentally!" As well as "You can keep wanting this, but if you want me then I'm out."
> 
> this was SO hard for me to do because the last thing I want is to hurt him or leave him but dammit I'm serious!
> 
> ...


:smthumbup:

Congratulations for successfully communicating your concerns! See, as long as mutual love and respect is there, communication will help to bridge the gap between husband and wife.

Now that you're getting the upper hand, let's make sure he doesn't grow resentment. Is there are other fantasies of his that you two could explore of which you are feeling comfortable with? A bit of give and take won't hurt anyone


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Sucking on a tit is fun. But going further and actually doing the real thing. What the hell


----------



## Battle_Cats (Jun 28, 2012)

TheStranger said:


> On a lighter note I did it several times while my wife was lactating and it's hot as hell. I mean, breasts, warmth, intimacy, tastyness, nutrition, sex all rolled into one. :yay:


Not to mention never being out of milk for your coffee.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

The other ANR thread was mine. I am glad that your husband finally listened to you on this. It sounded to me like he only wanted you to lactate, it didnt seem like he was interested in what an adult nursing relationship is really about, which is about a deep intimacy and bonding. It really is a beautiful thing and he was coming at it in a kind of pornographic way. My ex and I dry nursed, I never did lactate. It would have been a bonus if I had, but we didnt want to go through sticking to a schedule, taking pills, etc. I didnt see in your posts that he ever even sucked on your nipples, I thought that odd. This can be an amazing thing to share, but not when approached from this angle. Good for you for standing up for yourself!


----------

